# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  [Nhờ tư vấn] - Giúp mình build máy tính đủ chơi game

## totinhte

chào mọi người,
hiện tại mình có khoảng 6-7tr. muốn build 1 máy để sử dụng trước, khi có tiền thì upgrade thêm.
nhu cầu của mình thì cũng đơn giản, đủ để chơi các game online như lol, dota2,... offline như cs go... p/p cao, để option medium đến high
và có thể chạy vi vu khoảng 3-4 máy ảo.
xử lý nhanh 1 chút, mình là web master nên các vấn đề liên quan mình cũng cần ổn định.
các bạn giúp mình nhé !

----------


## tuanankpn

*trả lời: [nhờ tư vấn] - giúp mình build máy tính đủ chơi game*

cpu: intel core i3 - 4150 - 3.5ghz - lga 1150
main: msi b85m - e45 - lga 1150
ram: gskill ns 4gb black - ddr 3 - bus 1600mhz
ram: gskill ns 4gb black - ddr 3 - bus 1600mhz
hdd: seagate 500gb - 7200rpm - sata 3
psu: cooler master elite 350w
case: orient 5836b

này đi bạn ngon đó

----------


## minh200712

*trả lời: [nhờ tư vấn] - giúp mình build máy tính đủ chơi game*




> cpu: intel core i3 - 4150 - 3.5ghz - lga 1150
> main: msi b85m - e45 - lga 1150
> ram: gskill ns 4gb black - ddr 3 - bus 1600mhz
> ram: gskill ns 4gb black - ddr 3 - bus 1600mhz
> hdd: seagate 500gb - 7200rpm - sata 3
> psu: cooler master elite 350w
> case: orient 5836b
> 
> này đi bạn ngon đó


 bộ này chac tầm 8tr đó chứ không phải 7tr đâu

----------


## demchauau1

*trả lời: [nhờ tư vấn] - giúp mình build máy tính đủ chơi game*

cpu : intel pentium g3258
main : msi b85-e45
ram : patriot 8gb buss 1600 có tản nhiệt mua ở spc giá 1,6 triệu 
hdd : wd 500 gb blue
psu : antec bp300
case : orients cùi , jetek ...

em đang sài bộ này anh thích thì lấy thử đi nha

----------


## trothinhthienduc

*trả lời: [nhờ tư vấn] - giúp mình build máy tính đủ chơi game*

ài chà chà 6-7 triệu mà yêu cầu hơi cái quá đó bạn, khói khăn

----------


## aukid412

*trả lời: [nhờ tư vấn] - giúp mình build máy tính đủ chơi game*




> cpu : intel pentium g3258
> main : msi b85-e45
> ram : patriot 8gb buss 1600 có tản nhiệt mua ở spc giá 1,6 triệu 
> hdd : wd 500 gb blue
> psu : antec bp300
> case : orients cùi , jetek ...
> 
> em đang sài bộ này anh thích thì lấy thử đi nha


cpu có thể cân nhắc lên i3 nếu thích còn không thì để peng cố tí tiền lên vga gt 730 1gddr5 quẩy game cho đỡ thọt

----------


## Tretholotomo1992

*trả lời: [nhờ tư vấn] - giúp mình build máy tính đủ chơi game*




> cpu : intel pentium g3258
> main : msi b85-e45
> ram : patriot 8gb buss 1600 có tản nhiệt mua ở spc giá 1,6 triệu 
> hdd : wd 500 gb blue
> psu : antec bp300
> case : orients cùi , jetek ...
> 
> em đang sài bộ này anh thích thì lấy thử đi nha


bộ này mà dùng con nguồn antec 300 thì vứt con chip đi bạn nhé. dùng con chipnày vừa tốn tiền mà hiệu năng lại thấp.

----------


## showbiz

*trả lời: [nhờ tư vấn] - giúp mình build máy tính đủ chơi game*

cũng đang cần bộ như vậy ai biết giới thiệu thêm tí đi

----------


## kyniemhoctro

*trả lời: [nhờ tư vấn] - giúp mình build máy tính đủ chơi game*

cpu: pentium g3258
main: asus h81m-d
ram: ddr3 4gb (1600) g.skill f3-12800cl9d
hdd: wd 1t blue
psu: power cm 350w elite
vga: nvidia gt 730 (hãng nào rẻ thì xúc)

----------

